# Seiko Monster



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Looking at a new watch and tempted but the Seiko Monster - anybody got any cool/bad feedback? It looks built like a tank.

Any alternative recommendations? Citizen 200M Eco Drive for example (H Samuel doing for Â£149)

I need a tough, dive watch with good timekeeping.

Big thanks for your feedback.

DiverBen


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Funny you should mention it as I just received a Seiko Black Monster today... and I'm totally blown away by how nice it looks, the weight and function of the case/bezel and the overall look (have it on a 20mm Black Zulu). For the money (mine was second hand so even cheaper, if not exaclty mint) it's an awesome watch and one I would highly recommend over the the 007/009's with the same Seiko movement...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I love it, I sold mine and I regret it, I must get myself another , Roy sells them on the bracelet for 11o quid which is a good price from a dealer...

Big and heavey with killer lume, if you like that sort of thing.....


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Funny you should mention it as I just received a Seiko Black Monster today... and I'm totally blown away by how nice it looks, the weight and function of the case/bezel and the overall look (have it on a 20mm Black Zulu). For the money (mine was second hand so even cheaper, if not exaclty mint) it's an awesome watch and one I would highly recommend over the the 007/009's with the same Seiko movement...


Yeah it does look really good actually - good photo.

Nice watch strap, where did you get it?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought one in spain many years ago ,cost me a packet.unfortuanately i brke it,im thinking about getting another ,vaue for money and nice simple to read


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Yep, I love it, I sold mine and I regret it, I must get myself another , Roy sells them on the bracelet for 11o quid which is a good price from a dealer...
> 
> Big and heavey with killer lume, if you like that sort of thing.....


You have gotta tell me what you acronym stands for?!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the watch that kinda got me into the watch 'thing', when I was doing my PADI 4 years ago, one of the girls ( !!







she had short hair and comfortable shoes  ) on my course had one on, I googled it and ended up here eventualy...


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Its the watch that kinda got me into the watch 'thing', when I was doing my PADI 4 years ago, one of the girls ( !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I meant what does this stand for... G.L.T.B.F.B.E.A? 

Interesting story though, I googled a Seiko watch and got here too, weird. Now, do I want the Blue pill, or the Red pill... hmmm!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

diverben said:


> Yeah it does look really good actually - good photo.
> 
> Nice watch strap, where did you get it?


Thanks, that was just a quick and dirty pic this afternoon... it will get in my light tent soon









The strap actually came with it but it was a 4 ring nato style and I HATE those, so I just cut off the extra bit and it then becomes a normal 2 ring strap







However, you can get them in both 2 ring and 4 ring style from the US and Roy does some very nice Nato's on his site here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Military1.html


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I googled it and ended up here eventualy...


That's a great excuse, must remember that one


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

I've had my Orange for almost a year. The Black came next, then Yellow, followed by Blue 3 months ago.

The Orange and Black are my "beaters". These two have seen the most duty; daily wear, some diving (60 feet), motorbike travels, and all-around daily use/abuse. They are rock-solid; can't faze 'em with typical life actions. All are about 30 seconds fast per month, but the Orange and Black are slowing down as they are worn more often, and the 7s26 gets exercised.

The nice thing for me is that one doesn't see them everywhere. In fact, I've yet to see one "in the wild", other than my own. The watch itself is quite robust, good looking (IMHO), and at the price, a very good deal.

I highly recommend a copy if you desire a unique watch with great presence, durability, and killer lume. Yes, it really is "all-that". You won't be disappointed.

And, after you've had t for a while, should you grow tired of it, there are very skilled folks out there that can easily change the looks for you. Or, sell it on, and lose little of your investment.

If you decide to take the plunge, share some shots.









Cheers!

Bill


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yep, I love it, I sold mine and I regret it, I must get myself another , Roy sells them on the bracelet for 11o quid which is a good price from a dealer...
> 
> Big and heavey with killer lume, if you like that sort of thing.....


 I bought it and don't regret it!!!!!!


----------



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

I've owned a monster for a few weeks now (Black on bracelet). I actually wear it to work (business suit) and get plenty of comments on how nice/unique it is.

I did buy it for a daily beater, but it's not that at all...

Get one! Ebay has em for Â£60-100. Not really an expensive mistake if you come to the realisation and you'll get your money back easily.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I've got the OM & BM and I saw a post on here about swapping the chapter rings over, so I had it done. IMHO I think it makes them even better and just that little more of a rarity.

monster chapter swap

Cannot fault the watches and wear them all the time.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my om was the first watch i bought once i joined this site , ive jus recently changed the strap over to an orange silicon one and i think it looks awesome ,although it caused an angry scene down the pub recently but some folk aint for changin.

so is there a yellow version?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> my om was the first watch i bought once i joined this site , ive jus recently changed the strap over to an orange silicon one and i think it looks awesome ,although it caused an angry scene down the pub recently but some folk aint for changin.
> 
> so is there a yellow version?


I guessing you know that there is a yellow version 

If you have about Â£600 and can find a seller....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i genuinely did not know ,i only thought there was a black and orange versions . so how rare are they?

shame ive been hunting a nice yellow watch i keep getting drawn to raymond wiel w1 .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there is a blue one too.

they are all fugly though


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

My car is going for it's mot on Saturday morning.If all goes well and it passes I'll be putting in an order with Roy for my first monster (still can't decide on black or orange or both)

If the car fails then the garage gets the dosh...fingers crossed everyone


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

HOORAY!!!!! Spoke to Roy at RLT today and my new (first?







) Seiko Black Monster in on it's way to me for tomorrow. When I was on the phone ordering the exact model, one of my work colleagues thought I was on the phone to Anne Summers!

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and comments.

Can anyone recommend any alternative straps for this bad boy... leather, dive etc

Cheers

DB


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I guessing you know that there is a yellow version
> 
> If you have about Â£600 and can find a seller....


I've dropped a line to an old family friend, who is working in the land of the rising sun. May be she can get some for me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I doubt it ST, the Yellow Monster was a very small run ( 300? ) a few years ago, saphire xtal with cyclops ..

And seriously I think the last one on ebay went for $1200









Well done Ben, good choice, the bracelet is such superb quality I doubt you would want to change it...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I doubt it ST, the Yellow Monster was a very small run ( 300? ) a few years ago, saphire xtal with cyclops ..
> 
> And seriously I think the last one on ebay went for $1200
> 
> ...


Fair enough, don't know that much about the vagaries of the models. Worth an ask though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

diverben said:


> Spoke to Roy at RLT today


The rumours aren't true then







glad to here the old boy is still with us, I was begining to think he'd abandoned the forum and theft the mods in charge, now that is a worry









great choice of watch Ben, I hate the damn things myself, a bit of a marmite watch really iyam but they are great watches.


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Had mine for a couple of month, got it off Roy, black monster on SS bracelet, first automatic watch I have owned since the dawn of quartz

Expected it to be wildly inaccurate but initially more accurate than my seiko quartz, only lost about 3 seconds over the first month but now it is loosing about 5 seconds a day which is still much better than I thought it would be and doesn't bother me at all (although I would prefer it to be gaining than loosing) last auto I had 25 years ago was loosing 5 mins a day from what I remember)

The thing that bothered me most before I bought it was that i thought it might be uncomfortable but I find it very comfortable, the strap doesn't trap hairs at all, I have the strap adjusted so that it is just slack enough to get a finger under it, the watch doesn't spin around my wrist either which I find very annoying. the lume is fantastic to, can read it all night

This is the only watch that I have worn since I got it, I wear it all day every day, find it accurate enough and very comfortable, the bezel is a joy to, very smooth and easy to rotate, In short I am well pleased with it, I would recommend one to anyone.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

diverben said:


> *one of my work colleagues thought I was on the phone to Anne Summers!*


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

JoT said:


> diverben said:
> 
> 
> > *one of my work colleagues thought I was on the phone to Anne Summers!*


Absolutely. 710 disappointed to find it was only a watch.


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and feedback. I have now been wearing it for about a week and am very happy. Came through in timely fasion from RLT and he was very polite and helpful on the phone. All boxed with papers etc, only thing is... the warrant card hadn't been completed, doesn't it need to be stamped by the dealer to validate the warranty?

No photos yet, but I'm happy with the quality and strap etc. One minor niggle, due to the shape of the bezel teeth and the raised rims at 12 and 6 o'clock, this can be a dust/sand/dirt trap that will need the odd clean.

Very please so far. Better than the H Samuel Seiko I bought which is lovely, bigger than the monster, but... TOOOO heavy. Plus the luminous stripe doesn't run the entire length of the hour/minute hands so in the dark it's a bugger to read, it's not quite so immediate in the daylight.

The monster on the other hand is visible from 5ft away, it's a cracker.

Well, now I've sorted out my watch... back on to Anne Summers to order my Black Monster! Just kidding


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Enjoy your Monster in good health!

I wouldn't worry too much about the warranty card, they're as hard as nails and heaven forbid something went wrong I'm sure Roy would sort you out in no time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

diverben said:


> Thanks for all the comments and feedback. I have now been wearing it for about a week and am very happy. Came through in timely fasion from RLT and he was very polite and helpful on the phone. All boxed with papers etc, only thing is... the warrant card hadn't been completed, doesn't it need to be stamped by the dealer to validate the warranty?


This is deliberately done just in case the customer returns the item, then I would be short of warranty cards.

The Invoice is proof of purchase and should the watch ever need to go to Seiko then we can fill out the warranty card as RLT are official UK dealers.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have owned a BM but wouldn't buy another.

The watch has an aggressive look about it IMO

I'd be a lot happier relying on a O & W M5

I'll admit the lume is impressive on the BM but that hour hand is OTT


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive owned a few orange monsters, bought one, decided i didnt like it and sold it ,bought another incase i had been too hasty in my first decision then sold that aswell ,finally settled on a samurai which i like alot better ,imo the monsters are too 'bulky' and sit way too high on the wrist for my liking ,solid watches tho.


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

Roy said:


> diverben said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the comments and feedback. I have now been wearing it for about a week and am very happy. Came through in timely fasion from RLT and he was very polite and helpful on the phone. All boxed with papers etc, only thing is... the warrant card hadn't been completed, doesn't it need to be stamped by the dealer to validate the warranty?
> ...


Argh, busted! Good job I was polite and positive







My humblest apologies Roy, it was something I noticed when the watch came through and then thought to raise it while on the Forum. It wasn't a problem, just thought I ask the Forum instead of risking another faux pas. If I need to get a link removed from the bracelet, how do I go about that?

Many thanks

DB


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

The Monsters are great, IMO. I've 4 of them - blue, black, orange and multi-coloured one. Multi shown below (apologies for the v poor cameraphone photo) - black base with orange chapter ring and green-minute plongeur handset. I appreciate it won't be to everyone's taste


----------



## ronsoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Seeking the Yellow Monster !

I am seeking a watch for a good friend of mine.... My friend is a SEIKO fanatic. Apparently, his last wish (before he "leaves" - apparently he has cancer) is to complete his Monster collection.

I hope I am able to get information on how I can obtain this Yellow Monster.

Thanks to whoever can provide assistance.

Ron


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rsykes2000 said:


> The Monsters are great, IMO. I've 4 of them - blue, black, orange and multi-coloured one. Multi shown below (apologies for the v poor cameraphone photo) - black base with orange chapter ring and green-minute plongeur handset. I appreciate it won't be to everyone's taste


i like that.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ronsoo said:


> Seeking the Yellow Monster !
> 
> I am seeking a watch for a good friend of mine.... My friend is a SEIKO fanatic. Apparently, his last wish (before he "leaves" - apparently he has cancer) is to complete his Monster collection.
> 
> ...


the yellow was a limited edition, you'll just have to keep your eyes peeled on the major forums and auction sites.

you could try posting a want to buy on the network 54 seiko and citizen forum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> rsykes2000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Monsters are great, IMO. I've 4 of them - blue, black, orange and multi-coloured one. Multi shown below (apologies for the v poor cameraphone photo) - black base with orange chapter ring and green-minute plongeur handset. I appreciate it won't be to everyone's taste
> ...


I hate that....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm the same as some others on here. Bought an OM & sold couple weeks later, then a black OM - sold again, then another OM which again I got rid of within a couple of weekds. Crown dug into my wrist and the whole thing did not feel right. Great lume though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rsykes2000 said:
> ...


why?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rsykes2000 said:
> ...


Colour scheme reminds me (showing my age) of Wills Woodbine 20's packets.







Another nugget of useless social history from

Grey


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Morning all.

I confess to being a firm fan of Monsters, and now have a collection of three, all 'keepers'. I love almost everything about them, including the looks, the size, the lume and the bracelet.

Initially I bought a BM which is still standard and was the first brand new watch I bought when the watch bug bit me about two & a half years ago. Then I bought an immaculate s/hand OM from Alan aka Dapper, a contributor to this forum. Although I think the standard Monster bracelet is fantastic, I took it off my OM and now wear it on a black silicon strap with orange contrast stitching - I think it works very well...










I had always wanted to complete what I thought of as 'the set' by acquiring a Yellow Monster, however by this time the prices for a genuine limited edition YM were heading north with a vengeance - also the YM has a completely unnecessary cyclops that I feel ruins the looks. I solved the problem by acquiring from Deano (another contributor here) his immaculate Yao-modded Yellow Monster (based on an original OM btw). here it is in all its glory...










This is my set, and very happy I am with them all too. There is of course a fourth genuine Monster, the Blue one. I won't be buying it because it's ghastly in my opinion - it looks like someone attcked a normal Monster with a cheap crayoning set...

*Simon*


----------

